# Earthworm 'hang-time'



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey there guys,
my baby piranha didnt really enjoy picking the earthworm off the ground so I hooked a paper clip to a black thread and suspended a piece of an earthworm on the paperclip. it works. they go for it.

I was just wondering how long I can keep the worm suspended because I have to go out for a while some days. I may have to keep it there for a few hours before my dad can get home at like 1-3ish to take it out.

now, I used the hot/cold water technique so the worm voids its bowels before going into my tank, but since the worm stays alive for a while and wont rott like pieces of meat will could I then keep it in there longer??

let me know your opinions. I dont want to raise my ammonia level to dangerous levels.

thanks!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Should be able to hang for 2-4hours without a problem. Should try trout worms for babies or small juvies. They're just small nightcrawlers couple inches long. More bite size. Less intimidating. If it were me & they didn't eat in 1/2 hour or so I'd just remove it. Food never hits the bottom in my pygo tanks regardless of fish size. Unless it fry eating brine of course. If you use cold water the worm will clear itself out without the warm water killing the worm. GL


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I would use trout worms.they are small enuff they can swallow


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks dudes.

ill see if I can get some. I bought frozen shrimp from big als for piranha and bloodworm cubes.

im gonna use that instead.

but ill try the trout worms too if i can find them.

where would I get them?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wal-mart, baitshop, probably anywhere that sells fish bait. More variety you offer the better. Imo anyhow.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

If you buy bloodworm flats instead of cubes itl save you $


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ibcd said:


> If you buy bloodworm flats instead of cubes itl save you $


yeah dude haha, 32 cubes cost me 7.99+ tax. I can cut each of those into halves though. mine are tiny tiny fishies


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

My babies love Silversides and Raw Shrimp.They act like they are affraid of live worms.lol


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

mods can take this post out if they wanna


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone want to explain the hot/cold method for night crawlers. And when I can start them on the worms, they are Currenty 1.5-2" in length. If too small what length would be acceptable?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Honestly i feed my crawlers live out of the container.. i like seeing my p's attack like they would in nature... to the OP i agree with bruner, 2-3 hours for the piece of worm


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Yup i rinse the worms off and then toss em whole in the tank and my reds tear em up. I started my reds on earth/trout worms when they were about 2" in length. They were scared at first but the moment i walked away that worm was gone. Then i tossed another in and they ate it without hesitation.


----------



## PeachSoda21 (Aug 30, 2011)

Mine were scared aswel. . . but one way to help "train" them eat worms is to put them in your hand and clamp it will "calm" the worm down so it isn't going ape sh*t when you drop it in the tank then as they get used to it and know that its their food just drop it down there while its going crazy and enjoy


----------

